
Show HN: Connect.Club app – Real networking in a virtual world - tryamtamtam
https://www.producthunt.com/posts/connect-club-2
======
tryamtamtam
Connect.Club is a platform for online networking and virtual video meetings!
Meet with friends and colleagues in an informal atmosphere. Gather 50 people
for a Burning Man virtual festival! Or invite your community to a coffee shop
to discuss startup ideas!

